# Best Ways To Promote Holiday Sales?



## phalanx (Oct 16, 2008)

Just wondering what are the best ways to promote their holiday sales. Thanks


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

phalanx said:


> Just wondering what are the best ways to promote their holiday sales. Thanks


Sam, one way to promote Holiday sales is by promoting such during your Halloween sale for example.


Just like its a good way to promote Valentine sales during your Holiday sale. 


...sort of giving your customers a reason to come back to your store and buy again.



:


----------



## ReThink Clothing (Jan 15, 2008)

A way for me has been hitting up old customers!


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

Blogs, sales, mailing lists, myspace, facebook, contacting old customers. Let everyone know about what your doing and give them something to talk about and forward to their friends.


----------



## ggraphics (Nov 20, 2008)

Probably a little late, but what about a cool Christmas party?


----------



## bsig03 (Apr 23, 2007)

I think that promoting holiday sales has to take place a few months before the holidays by first contacting past/current customers to see what their needs/wants are. Additionally, you can drive new business to your site through offering holiday discounts. Whether you are a printer offering free shipping for orders overs a certain amount or giving customers a discount code for a percentage off of their purchase.


----------



## organicfred (Apr 15, 2008)

Constant Contact or an on-line marketing firm. Reasonably priced and immediate stats and ROI. Offer a solid discount, don't go lower than 20%, anything less will not draw the volume. Word of mouth never hurt. Try give aways/donations


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

You can list your site on google's business and actually add a coupon there too.. but blogging and buying advertising space within your demographic is the best idea.. The best FREE idea is to send out HTML emails that are nice and shiny to your existing customers too. It get them in there and starting to think about what to buy for othe rpeople.

however, it is a little late for XMAS now. But i guess you posted Nov. 27th


----------

